# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box جاري المتابعة:  مشكلة في ال spt

## horo

أخوتي بوكس spt
    قمت بالعمل عليه من حيث التفليش والتعريب وإصلاح السريال
    على الأجهزة العادية وكلها بنجاح
    ولكن مشكلتي مع اجهزة الأندريود
    أي جهاز أندريود عندما أقوم بوضعه في الدانلود مود
    وأوصله بالكومبيوتر وأختار الكوم المناسب ويتعرف الكومبيوتر عليه نظامي
    وكل الفلاشات مسحوبة من السبورت
    لايقرأ الهاتف وتظهر هذه الرسالة على واجهة البوكسDetect Phone Connect ...
    Connect Phone OK.
    Get PIT for Mapping ...
    Phone Init Failure !
    Total Time: 6.98 s
    وهذه الرسالة على واجهة الهاتف
    usb read transaction failed
    odin :Embarrassment: ops
    أرجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## sab_bane

السلام عليكم  ما هو الهاتف الذي واجهت المشكلة معه و غالبا ما تكون  مشكلة re-partition لا تضع علامة عليها

----------


## horo

أخي عملت على عدد من الأجهزة نفس المشكلة
مثل s7272
s7562
i9100
s5301
مع اني لا أضع علامة علىre-partition

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> أخي عملت على عدد من الأجهزة نفس المشكلة
> مثل s7272
> s7562
> i9100
> s5301
> مع اني لا أضع علامة علىre-partition

  غلباً المشكل إما من نضام تشغيلxp / win7.. أو من برنامج SPT قم بإزالة برنامج SPT تم تنصيبه من جديد
+
تأكد من تعرفات الهاتف على الحسوب

----------


## horo

كل  الشكر أخي الكريم سوف أعمل سوفت للحاسوب
ومن ثم أقوم بتنصيب ال spt من جديد
  ومن ثم اعلمكم بالنتيجة
شكر خاص لردكم السريع 
جار المتابعة.........

----------


## احمدانس22

انا ايضا عندي نفس المشكلة وجربت اغير ويندوز بل غيرت جهاز الكمبيوتر وجربت علي جهاز اخر نفس المشكلة

----------


## ابوقصي222

فلش من دون ملف بوت

----------


## simoimo

انا ايضا عندي نفس المشكلة

----------

